# Solved: Abnormally high RAM usage (2GB with nothing running)



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello.
I think it's only a recent issue... Look at the "Physical Memory" at the bottom.

http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1281/84365143.gif

As you can see the only program running is NOD32 and Chrome.

Any ideas?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your screenshot shows almost twice as many processes running as my computer has running in Windows 7, so you definitely have more than ESET NOD32 and Google Chrome running.

How many entries in the startup list are checked?

How many entries in the services list are set on Automatic/Automatic(Delayed Start)?

How much RAM is in that computer?

RAM is meant to be used instead of slower hard drive virtual memory.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Startup list: 15. 
http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/4527/startup.gif
I'd like to disable most of them but they seem necessary?

Services: 55. 
Not sure which are OK to set to manual...

4GB of RAM.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Unless you can provide screenshots, do the following.

Only the information in the "Startup item" column and the "Name" column is needed.

The information in the other columns isn't needed.

------------------------------------------------------------

Go to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Write down only the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them exactly as you see them there.

------------------------------------------------------------

Go to Start - Run - *SERVICES.MSC* - OK.

Write down only the names in the "Name" column that have their startup type set on Automatic / Automatic(Delayed Start).

If the "Name" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list and in alphabetical order.

Make sure to spell them correctly.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll put * next to items that are intentionally there.
*Startup List*

Adobe CS5.5 Service Manager
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager
Adobe Updater Startup Utility
Apple Push
ESET Smart Security*
Google Update
Installation Monitor*
iTunes
Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2.0
Logitech Setpoint* _(setpoint.exe)_
Logitech Setpoint _(system tray icon)_
LogMeIn*
M-Audio Taskbar Icon
SBSV 2010/02/19-11:02:07 _(Adobe Switchboard???)_

-----

*Services that are set on Automatic/Delayed*

Workstation
Windows Update
Adobe Acrobat Update Service
AMD External Events Utility
Apple Mobile Device
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Firewall
Wondiws Event Log
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Defender
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
User Profile Service
Themes
Task Scheduler
Bonjour Service
Shell Hardware Detection
Security Accounts Manager
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Protected Storage
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Wondow Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Multimedia Class Scheduler
DNS Client
IPsec Policy Agent
ESET Service
Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) _set on stopped for some reason_
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Group Policy Client
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Windows Search
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Live ID Sign-n Assistant
Windows audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Audio
Plug and Play
IP Helper
PnkBstrA
Power 
Print Spooler
System Event Notification Service
LMIGuardianSvc

----

I have a program that can save a "Services Profile", before I mess with them, so I can set them back on whenever I want.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

These startup entries can be unchecked.

*Adobe CS5.5 Service Manager

Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager

Adobe Updater Startup Utility

Google Update

iTunes

Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2.0

SBSV 2010/02/19-11:02:07*

Double-click each of these service entries to open its properties window, then change the "Startup Type" to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

*Adobe Acrobat Update Service

IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules

IPsec Policy Agent

Program Compatibility Assistant Service

Windows Defender

Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework

Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant*

Note: *Network Connections* and *Security Center* should be set to Automatic.

After you're all done, restart the computer.

---------------------------------------------------

What service entries are currently set on Disabled?

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot. I've done what you said.

*Disabled entries*

Computer Browser
Human Interface Device Access
Media Center Extender Service
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X64
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
Netlogon
Remote Registey
Routing and Remote Access
Secondary Logon
Server
Smart Card
SQL Active Directory Helper Service
SQL Server Agent (SQLEXPRESS)
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch _May have caused BSODs in the past_
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
UPnP Device Host
Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger
WebClient
Windows Time
WMI Performance Adapter


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

"Startup Type" in these services should be set on Manual:

*Computer Browser

Human Interface Device Access

Netlogon

Remote Registry

Routing And Remote Access

Secondary Logon

SSDP Discovery

uPnP Device Host

WebClient

Windows Time

WMI Performance Adapter*

"Startup Type" in these services should be set on Automatic:

*Server

Superfetch

TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper*

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright. I've done all that.

The memory usage was lowered, but it's still oddly high. And for no apparent reason, there seems to be no process that takes so much resources.

Even at safe mode, there is a full 1GB in use (out of 4).









(on the right, the blue graph betrays it started at about 600MB and quickly raised to 1GB)

After a normal startup, it's about 1.5GB.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Why are you so concerned about 1 GB+ of RAM being used? 
That computer has 4 GB or RAM. 
The purpose of RAM is to be used and not remain idle. 
It's much faster than hard drive virtual memory.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Because it's a new thing, it hadn't been like that a month before. Sometimes the computer is sluggish when only typing a URL, for example. 
And I tend to use as much RAM as possible in my music projects, in my most recent one - I couldn't use more than about 3GBs, because the rest was used by this unknown source.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save and then install the free version of

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*

*SUPERAntiSpyware*

Make sure to update their definition files during the install process.

Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, they may offer.

After they're installed and updated, restart the computer.

Run a QUICK scan with each of them.

When each scan is finished, select and remove EVERYTHING they found.

Restart the computer, if prompted to, so the removal process can finish.

Note: DON'T use the computer while each scan is in progress.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi.

I installed them both, updated, ran a quick scan. Removed everything. 
Also made a full scan with an up to date NOD32 ver 5.

The memory usage has improved very slightly. Maybe to no extent.

*Normal mode*

http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/3514/normalmodeprocesses.gif

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/3258/normalmodeperformance.gif

*Safe Mode*

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4402/safemodeprocesses.gif

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3306/safemodeperformance.gif

-

Notice that there is no correlation between the total memory usage of the processes, and the actual usage.
It's easier to see in Safe Mode - a total of 1GB is used, while the sum of the processes is 50MB. 
I tried working with Cubase today, and the whole computer lagged terribly. Like I'm really pushing its limits, while only 2.5GB of memory was used. It acted as if 3.8GB was used. This is not typical, I've had heavier projects with better performance - before the weird memory behavior.

Maybe it's the memory sticks themselves?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's showing 31% - 33% memory usage, so I don't really see what the issue is.

I have no idea what *Cubase* is and what it does and why it uses so much memory.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Let me see what the scans found and what action you took.

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Cubase is an audio software, that you can load other audio programs into - as much as you'd like. Basically you can max out any amount of memory, if you load enough programs into it.

Shouldn't it be under 10% when there is nothing significant running?
The thing is - I noticed my performance is low, and that my computer can take much less memory-demanding tasks than before. I opened Task Manager after a clean restart and noticed a 1.5 GB in use, Just assumed it wasn't like that before, and that the same thing that causes the low performance is using 1-1.5 GBs.

*Malwarebytes*

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.61.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.07.05.02

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Administrator :: GILAD-PC [administrator]

Protection: Disabled

5/7/2012 10:18:52 AM
mbam-log-2012-07-05 (10-18-52).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 243896
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 24 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

---

*Super*

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/04/2012 at 11:19 PM

Application Version : 5.0.1118

Core Rules Database Version : 8845
Trace Rules Database Version: 6657

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:03:16

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned : 489
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 15817
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 7482
File threats detected : 224

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eaeacom.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.game-advertising-online.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wmedia.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wmedia.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wmedia.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
gearslutz.advertserve.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.estat.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mediafire.dlarchive.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.belstat.be [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media-vertex.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.myroitracking.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eset.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickcash.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.zanox.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
atommedia.go2jump.org [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.gigcount.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c4.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads7.hermoment.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads6.hermoment.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.counter.inkfrog.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.counter.inkfrog.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.e-2dj6aelokmcjmho.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mmstat.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.t.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www3.addfreestats.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
banners.e-dologic.co.il [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]

----


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Other than a LOT of adware tracking cookies, the scan results look okay.

You might want to put them to use about once a week.

------------------------------------------------------------

There is no "standard" percentage for memory usage when nothing is running.

All I have is 1 browser window open and my antivirus program running and it's showing 22% memory usage of the 4 GB of RAM in this desktop.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, then type in

*%temp%* (% is the percentage symbol on the number 5 key)

and then click OK.

Once that temp folder appears and you can view its contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside it.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

If a massive number of files are being deleted, the computer may appear to "hang". Be patient and wait for the deletion process to finish.

After it's done, restart the computer.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## boddi (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr.GbeTech. 

i know audio in programs such as cubase can be quite the memory hoggers, my question is, why not just expand, i know guys that use these audio programs they are buying ECC memory and lots of it 16-32gb to run these applications as smooth and with out errors.


EDIT: p.s my computer is running around 2 gb in idle


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

@flavallee 
Clearing the Temp folder helped, it's now using 1.2GB in idle.
But maybe it's a false alarm? All along I assumed idle memory usage should be 500MB max. Maybe it's just untrue and 1.2GB is normal.
How much memory does your computer use in idle?

Anyway, I ordered 4 sticks of 4GB.


If I just asked to fix something completely normal please let me know.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm on a different desktop now that also has 4 GB of RAM(3.25 GB usable). 
With only my antivirus program running and 1 browser window open, the memory usage is about 900 MB.

A large buildup of temp files can cause various issues, so keep it cleaned out on a regular basis.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GbeTech (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright. Thanks a lot. Marked as Solved.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------

